# Halogen



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

I saw a car today that had pink headlights. I've seen the obnoxious blue ones, but these had that same harsh glare - but were pink. Is that legal?

I looked around - and one yahoo site states they're illegal. Of course - anyone can answer there so I thought I'd check here. They were God awful and this was during the day. I'd hate to be driving down the road at night trying to see past them

Ok guys i really need help! pink headlights and everything else inside. HELP.? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

Was it an old car or a ricer? 

OEM HIDs on older cars usually start to turn pink as they come near the end of their life.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Boston Man said:


> Was it an old car or a ricer?
> 
> OEM HIDs on older cars usually start to turn pink as they come near the end of their life.


I would say mid 90s little black Jetta. I could be wrong as they were hard to actually look at - but they appeared to be squares of pink on the headlamp. It went by too quickly so I really didn't get a good look.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

90/7 ?


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I would go 90/6 or the CMR for aftermarket lighting.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I would go 90/7 or the CMR for aftermarket lighting.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Its probably 9000k hids' the higher the kelvin the less "white" they look and turn a purple/blue color. They do have colored HID's if you browse ebay I am sure you can find a pair. 

Most states allow the use of HIDs provided that they are used in projector lens headlamps and not the standard mirror style reflector head lamps that cause the light to angle all over the place and not illuminate properly. If you do a search you will come up with a variety of threads on this topic.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

HELPMe said:


> Its probably 9000k hids' the higher the kelvin the less "white" they look and turn a purple/blue color. They do have colored HID's if you browse ebay I am sure you can find a pair.
> 
> Most states allow the use of HIDs provided that they are used in projector lens headlamps and not the standard mirror style reflector head lamps that cause the light to angle all over the place and not illuminate properly. If you do a search you will come up with a variety of threads on this topic.


Sure I did a search - just didn't find anything related to the pink ones and had never seen them before. I've got a bit of a grasp on what you mean by the angle of them - I just know that they were painful to look at, and it was during the day. I've no use for them myself - was just curious. I'm still hoping they get rid of the blue ones.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

It seems that the color is a hard thing to prove. If I had a spectrometer in may car, I might be all set. 

Angle of headlights is crucial. I had mine out of whack for a few weeks and every five minutes, I was getting flashed on my lows.

BTW, i used to have 9000k headlights in my car, until they started to crack the headlight housing b/c of the heat coming off the bulb. 

Now I just stick with the Silverstars...plenty bright.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

My standard is that white is white. If it is pink, purple, blue, then it is not white. That is why the colors have different names. Also, if I can't see for the next 30 minutes because of the lights, then they are too bright. 
You can also use the Sesame Street rule: One of these things is not like the others...


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

MSP75 said:


> My standard is that white is white. If it is pink, purple, blue, then it is not white. That is why the colors have different names. Also, if I can't see for the next 30 minutes because of the lights, then they are too bright.
> You can also use the Sesame Street rule: One of these things is not like the others...


I'm so glad you posted this. I was not understanding how pink/green etc are considered white LOL.


----------

